# [SOLVED] Need XP Drivers for cq60 110EG



## fefi (Nov 13, 2008)

I've already read the thread about the cq60, which is solved, but the version is not exactly mine.

Although i've got the same Graphiccard, my HP presario doesnt want to take this driver: 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html
I would be very happy, if anyone could help with all these drivers!

I've alread downloaded the whole drivers from this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-need-driver-for-cq60-309828.html

Thank you!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for cq60 110EG*

Hi Fefi,
You have to do a manual install of the drivers through the device manager.
Do not run the EXE file. (ex. like in the guidelines you install the modem)
Both models have the same hardware, so this link should work for your Drivers.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-need-driver-for-cq60-309828.html
Can you tell me what errors are in your device manager?
Bill


----------



## fefi (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for cq60 110EG*

I cant choose the .exe file with the device manager!

Could you explain, what do i have to click and choose?

thanks!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for cq60 110EG*

You have to extract each driver to a folder. Make a new folder for each driver in My Documents and rename it so you know what the folder is for (ex. Video). 
Go to your Device Manager and right click on the error (ex. Video)
Select: Update Driver
Select: No not at this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search an click on Browse
Browse to the location where you extracted the driver (ex. Video)
You may have to select a SUB folder
Select OK
XP will search for the driver you have directed it to and install the driver without using the EXE file. This is commonly called a Force install of a driver.
You will have to do this with most the drivers.
DO NOT Skip the order given in the link.
Bill


----------



## fefi (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for cq60 110EG*

Thanks, i was able to choose the driver!!

But an error occurs:

"There was no Software found for this Device."

(I'm from Austria, sorry for my english!)

Maybe i should do the same with the chipset driver?
I've installed it yet only with the exe file! Not with the device manager!


----------



## fefi (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for cq60 110EG*

Yeah, i got it 

now i will try to "hear" something


----------



## fefi (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for cq60 110EG*

Thank youuuu 

Have a nice evening


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Fefi,
I am glad you have it working!


> Thank youuuu
> 
> Have a nice evening


Does this mean you have everything working?
No errors in the device Manager?
Bill


----------



## fefi (Nov 13, 2008)

Yop, everything is working, and no more errors 

Thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you have it up and running.
Bill


----------

